# Would you eat cheese left out overnight?



## nonniecita (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I accidentally left out almost a whole 8 oz bar of organic cheddar cheese overnight from 7pm to 7am...would you keep it or throw it out? I know it's kind of a dumb question, but it's expensive cheese and I'm not sure if it bad!
Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd eat it. I'm not to squeamish about firm cheeses. MMM. Reminds me to go get some string cheese from the fridge.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, I'd eat it. It might be a little dried out on the outside depending on how it was packaged, but it won't make you sick or anything.

-Angela


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, go ahead and it eat. It might not last as long as if you had kept it refrigerated the whole time, but with cheese, if it looks and tastes okay, then it is okay.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Yep, I'd eat it. I often get distracted and forget to put things back in the fridge, especially cheese for some reason. I just cut off the outside if it is all dried out and funky. It hasn't made me sick yet.


----------



## nonniecita (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!
I'll keep it


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
Yep, I'd eat it. I often get distracted and forget to put things back in the fridge, especially cheese for some reason. I just cut off the outside if it is all dried out and funky. It hasn't made me sick yet.









I do the same thing. I always forget about the cheese when putting food away. Like you I've never gotten sick from it.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd eat it.


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

I wouldn't think that leaving it out overnight is a problem. My sister regularly takes cheese along on her backpacking trips because it doesn't really require refrigeration, at least for a few days.


----------

